# Your Favourite Cladding?



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Which skyscraper(s) In your opinion have the best cladding.


I like....









Tour EDF, 'Paris'

and










1 Canada Square, London


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Royal Bank Tower, not the tallest, but i just love the gold. Not too many gold towers in the world.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Yay, a reply.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Your two buildings are pretty nice, but what do you think, of the Royal Bank Tower in T.O. Do you think gold was a good choice, or a bit over the top?
IMO, I love the gold, it just works on so many levels, especially in T.O. where everything is supposedly so bland.
No Problem for the reply eddyk.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Let's just say, If I knew it existed it would of been ones of my choices


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

I tend to like anything that looks very sleek. Buildings that try to do to much I rather dislike. One of my newest favourites is Swiss Re. It's just so sleek and the swirling colours do look rather impressive.


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't have a favorite cladding, but those of Trre Agbar isn't bad.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

What drove me to start this thread...

A new scraper under construction in Manchester, England...It has 'Interessting' cladding....but I like it alot.


----------



## Pete2005 (Oct 1, 2005)

Holloway Circus Tower - Birmingham 
(Like the green!)

























The disks on the Bullring Birmingham


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

^^^ the Bullring in Birmingham is very unique! Do you a picture of the whole building?


----------



## B.Tinoff (Aug 26, 2004)

CrazyCanuck said:


> Royal Bank Tower, not the tallest, but i just love the gold. Not too many gold towers in the world.


Eat ur heart out Trump.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

My favorite

The cat scratch  Central Plaza, Hong Kong


----------



## Pete2005 (Oct 1, 2005)

harkerb said:


> ^^^ the Bullring in Birmingham is very unique! Do you a picture of the whole building?


Yes, but i should have said the bullring is not a skyscraper, the one above in my post was though, but heres two.


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

The Jin Mao Tower.








Viewed from up-close it's very intricate.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Cladding?


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Not a skyscraper, but the Esplanade in Singapore has one of the best claddings:


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

Jin Mao....Esplanade.....'s cladding is really complicated...................


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

I like Bocs a lot. So simple, yet pretty and very SHINY


----------

